# Promised Puppy Pictures



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I promised some puppy pictures of my two litters that are between 6 & 7 weeks old now. I will post better ones in the next couple of days but they had their first outing last night on the grass area and boy did they have fun. Enjoy.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwwwwww! Can't wait to see more hoto:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Wow they even have their own castle....


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

IWAP!!!!!!!! They're adorable.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

That looks like so much fun...I would LOVE to be in the middle of that pile of puppies...I found the one I want


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Elaine, you know how there are always stories on here of breeders calling up and making people offers of puppies they can't refuse...How do I get you to make me an offer I can't refuse...IWAP!!!! All those puppies...Hav Heaven.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Missy said:


> Elaine, you know how there are always stories on here of breeders calling up and making people offers of puppies they can't refuse...How do I get you to make me an offer I can't refuse...IWAP!!!! All those puppies...Hav Heaven.


Make me an offer on one of the sable and white ones PLEASE.:Cry: IWAP :baby::baby:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Elaine you are in puppy heaven!!! I want to visit puppy heaven! Puppy breath, puppy breath, puppy breath. IWAP!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable! I think I see some irish pieds in there too!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Absolutely adorable Elaine. But then I've seen them up close and personal :biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh, dear... they are tooooo cute! I feel a case of IWAP coming on!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Elaine..

...need a puppysitter?? :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Look at all that puppy breath! They are darling Elaine.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry guys I was at a dog club meeting and just got back. It wasn't nice to tease and leave. Thank you all for the compliments on the puppies and yes you are all invited to come and play with them, but I will be checking all pockets before you leave. I hope that Tom posted pictures of his now that I did. They are a lot of work but also so much fun at this age, they just can't get enough love.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a load of adorable puppies!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I want to be YOU!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Goodness they are all adorable! That is really neat how you have your set up too. I love it! It is probably good I'm far away,as I'd have to come and play with these cuties!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

But Julie, you'd be amazed at the chores you can get your kids to do to earn a puppy visit to Elaine's. Mine become cleaning demons and behavior angels for a chance to see these darling little guys. Not to mention they've adopted Elaine and her fabulous DH. They adore them. (Can't say I blame them)


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin1:Elaine, just saw your puppy wonderland pic on another thread...that is an awesome set-up. How do your puppies adjust to living in some boring old house (like mine) when they leave puppy utopia? I need to know for when I go up there to bring my new puppy home...hee hee...


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Awwww Elaine what adorable photos! I just don't know how breeders do it, if I had all these cute puppies around, I would be finding all sorts of excuses not to send them to their forever homes!

I just got back from Carlito and Nico's annual CERF exam. Both boys CERFed clear and the opthamologist said they had beautiful eyes! Thank you for breeding such a wonderful boy, Carlito really is a little gem :biggrin1:. 

Funny story, so we are sitting in the opthamologist's waiting room with the boys in their sherpa bags, and this nice older lady sits down next to us with a papillon. The dog's eyes were clouded over with cataracts to the point where they looked icy blue. My husband Tony looks over at the dog and says to the owner, "wow, that dog has really beautiful eyes!" :frusty: He had never seen what cataracts look like and thought the papillon just had unusual colored eyes. I turned all sorts of shades of red but the woman laughed it off. I had to explain it to him outside the office afterwards.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh my. If this board didn't convince me to wait to get another puppy I'd be in trouble. In fact, all of you on this board who have told me to wait are in trouble. I want one of those!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

how many are there? I counted 9. I just want one little girl Elaine.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*I'm feeling the need...*

Elaine,

The pups look wonderful. I can smell the puppy breath from here (I wish!).

Hugs and chuckles,

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha:biggrin1:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

All the puppies are so cute.
Love your set-up.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, all I can do is cryyyy. I want one of these babies!!


----------



## swtxsweetie (May 16, 2008)

I don't think I have ever seen so many puppies in a picture! Very very cute!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Sooo very cute! I feel an IWAP attack...


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Puppy-MANIA!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Such beautiful puppies. I'm getting the IWAP feeling with the rest. Ack!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Elaine,

They are just adorable. Do they all have homes?


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I see mine. When can I come and get her??
Carole


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

They are all so adorable...honestly, I don't know how breeders let go of them!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh MY GOSH!!! Seems that you don't have a website. WHO is available? They are stunning.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Elaine's website is in her signature. Here you go: http://www.lilpawzhavanese.net


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

I thought everyone would like to see new pictures and I need help with names. The sable N white girl is Charo and her sister is Alida, the little tiny white w/black boy is Duke so he'll grow, but their brother who looks like Alida needs a show name. Then there are the other 6, the sable N white boy will be named by his parents and another of the boys is named Oliver by his family. That leaves 2 girls that need classy show names plus the other two boys need fancy names also. I really appreciate all your help as I am not good a naming puppies. Thanks everyone and enjoy the updated pictures. They get their first shots and check up on Wednesday and next week they get their BAER testing. It is hard to believe they have grown up so fast and I am keeping most of them. Isn't that sad.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*I want Charo you can't keep ALL of them you should send her to me.*


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about "Tippy" Lilpawz Tip Toes to Greatness :biggrin1:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Sally, That is cute. Elaine


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, they are all so adorable!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm lousy with names so no help there but oh I like the one puppy...middle picture, mostly black and in front on the right looking away from the camera. What can I say, I like the easy care of black


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh my...the puppy in the first picture on the rocks. It is looking right at me and I just know it wants me to come for it. How I wish I was relaxing in your grass!!! They are all just adorable and you are one lucky lady.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PPPPPPPPPUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYY BREATHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! *drool* *DROOL* DROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL** hahah so cute!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Fabulous new pictures Elaine. You know which one I plan on stealing - I'm making my special outfit with lots of pockets now. What are the birth dates again and the registered and call names of the dam/sire? (I know but you'll get great help from these fabulous puppy namers here).


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Alright Lisa, The little boy you like is now Jag (Lil Pawz Looking for Adventure), the girl that Joan likes is now Athena (Lil Pawz Shooting for the Stars) and the sable & white girl from that litter is Charo (Lil Pawz Dance The Night Away). As you guys can tell I don't really do themes and I just got through looking at lots of names to come up with these. Their smaller brother white with black on his head & rear is Duke (Lil Pawz Lots to Give). These are all from the parents Fancy and Sparky.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Now for the Button's/Nuff litter, two of the boys are being named by their owners. The boy I'm keeping to hopefully show is Cruiser (Lil Pawz Lets Take A Ride), the little boy that is white with the black saddle is Levi (Lil Pawz The Perfect Fit), the two girls are Karma (Lil Pawz Best of Both Worlds) and Paris (Lil Pawz Life of the Party). Hopefully I haven't used any of these names before. What do you think?


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have no clue how you keep them all straight .. You are going to make some people very happy .. I just wish I was one of them..


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh I love them all Elaine - especially "my" new boy's name - "Lil Pawz Looking for Adventure" (Jag) One of my favorite songs (Looking for adventure, rolling down the highway....) and the male lead in JAG (the Navy show which means Judge Advocate General), Navy Cmdr. Harmon "Harm" Rabb (David James Elliott) is a major heart throb. Perfect, perfect name. Now you know why I'm head over heels over him? I love that you are using Paris again since she had her name changed by her new owner, right?

Oh and I'm sending over Maya's Hannah Montana doll that sings "Best of Both Worlds". Karma will have her own theme song and pint sized personal audience. We have one CD that we play on the way to dog shows and I swear MeMe recognizes it as her "show" tunes. LOL


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Cosmosmom, You are more than welcome to come over and play with the youngens any time. They all love it, just ask Lisa. Lisa, yes Paris had her name changed to just Kit and I plan on watching her run agility in a couple of weeks.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

aaawh........Lucy wants to come play!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I really need to get over and see puppies! I can't believe it's almost time for them to go to their new homes! I really like the names you've chosen.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Great names elaine, wish I would have met you and the pups when I was out in San Fran. Next time!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

HOW ON EARTH DID I MISS THIS THREAD????

OMG I am in love with them ALL!! Elaine, congrats on the gorgeous litters and lovely puppies. You are very lucky to have produced so many show potential pups (it says a lot about your hard work for this breed). You are especially lucky you get to keep so many of them. Dennis needs to come train Tad to let me have a million puppies to play with all day. 

I love the names you picked out and I can't wait to see them live sometime.

Lots of hugs to you and your furbabies!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Testing


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Elaine, you really have a talent for naming these puppies. I love the names you picked, and the "full" registered names too! Too cute!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amy,
I wish I could have made it also but I couldn't have brought all the little ones back then so you wouldn't have had as much fun. Jane, Thanks, I am getting better as I go along but I do hate naming them. I don't mind doing the registered names but the call names are harder, once in a while I just look at one and the name comes but not often. Suzanne, the Netherlands is a long way for you to come to see the little guys but you could stay with me if you did. I love the mine, mine seagulls. I am very happy with both litters so I just hope they continue to grow up they way they look now. Unfortunately, you just never know.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the name Levi and the combo you came up to go with it! Levi's are the best! Puppies are the best!! Hmmmmm..... that makes me think!


----------

